# Nexium Withdrawl? Ulcer?



## guccidustin (May 14, 2010)

Hello,I am 24 years old and have been feeling "ill" inside for the last two years. I have suffered from heart burn symptons for the last ten years, but only in the last two years has it become alot worse (waking up every morning with byle in my system, puky feeling, until i eat). I was perscribed nexium and it handles my heart burn 100% but I wasnt able to fill my perscription yesterday and missed my dose, Im used to the everyday feeling of neasuea in the morning but when I miss the nexium, I get sick ALL day, plus the heartburn symptoms come back. Has anyone expereince anything like this? I do not enjoy this and its getting just unreal... Thank you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people need to stay on Nexium or other drugs to keep the GERD at bay.Some people may get some "symptom bounce back" especially if the quit cold turkey and do not do anything else to control symptoms for that first little while.Are you in a place where if you can't possibly fill your prescription you can get to a drug store and buy another acid blocker (a couple of the PPI's are now over the counter in some countries, like prilosec) or an H2-blocker like Zantac or even a good old fashioned antacid like Mylanta to get you over the bounce back?


----------



## guccidustin (May 14, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the reply! I had lost my job in december and it took away my benefits as well, so getting my nexium and my other medication has been a bit of work, but I was able to fill my nexium today and it will be ready for pickup tomorrow morning. I took 2 zantac 150 earlier and it seemed to ease my heartburn symptoms , and will be back on my nexium tomorrow!! (I had missed my nexium dose once before, for 3 days and the symptoms were terrible so i actually have had this happen once before). I have never been tested for GERD or anything really, I was perscribed the nexium for "heartburn" symptoms and the dr did not look into it. I plan to make an appt when I can and see any testing can be done, because the nexium DOES control my heartburn, I still wake up every morning with neasuea symptoms and its almost to the point where I dont even want to wake up from sleep. Thank you.


----------

